# turning off O2 engine light errors



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

i keep getting P0420 and P0430 errors and i don't have leaks in my exhaust system. its cause my cats are pretty much nonexistant with my aftermarket exhaust. i clear it every time it comes on with my superchips flashpaq, and it usually stays gone a few days at a time. every time it comes on though i check it just to make sure thats what it is and not a diff more serious engine code this time. what is the cheapest and easiest way to "turn off" those 2 codes from popping back up? that way, when the c/e light comes on, i know right away that it's an ACTUAL problem?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Can't you do it with your handheld? If not, the cheapest way to do it is to find someone with EFIlive or HPTuners in your area and have them tune it out.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

A professional tune would also eliminate the problem. While you’re at it put her on the Dyno and see what your numbers are…



Chrisco said:


> Can't you do it with your handheld? If not, the cheapest way to do it is to find someone with EFIlive or HPTuners in your area and have them tune it out.


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

i have superchips flashpaq, as far as i know i can't do it? anyone have a flashpaq that knows how to do it or if its even possible?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

I know NJGoat has the superchips, maybe you could send him a PM.


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

k done. neone know of handheld flash tuners that FOR SURE can permanently turn off error codes?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry. if you were closer i could tune it out in 2 minutes with my HP Tuners. handhelds are easy but very limited


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

cjsuttonx said:


> i have superchips flashpaq, as far as i know i can't do it? anyone have a flashpaq that knows how to do it or if its even possible?


I don't know off hand....But Tonight I'll send a message to the superchips forum/tech guy with your error codes and he will tell me how to do it. It is probally in the book, but I'll send superchips a message and get back to ya. So hold on before you do anything. 

I had some exhaust work done, resonator delete and super 44 mufflers installed and some other mods and never had a code come on yet. Knock on wood. Ill get right back to ya.


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

sweet, you guys are awesome


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

cjsuttonx said:


> sweet, you guys are awesome


I DONT KNOW EVERYTHING, BUT ILL HELP ONE TO FIND AN ANSWER....


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

No response yet from Ron at Superchips yet and no repsonse to a thread I posted. I just sent the company itself a message with the issue your having. Ill let you know as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Goats lookin out for each other.. this is great! :willy: :willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Ron from Superchips wants to know how many miles are on the o2 sensors? That was his reply.


How many miles are on the o2 sensors? 
Ron


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is the response I received from Superchips today...:


I’m sorry, but since the only company to make O2 simulators was shut down, the only way is through custom tuning, which we do not do.

Ivan Wysocki
Tech Support/ Sales/ Customer Support
407-585-7000


----------

